# Ak48



## crickitmd (Dec 15, 2006)

i ordered some AK48 seeds. anyone ever grow this strain? any info would kick ass.


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Jan 28, 2007)

k4*




*​*Plant height:
*Short, Mostly Indica
*Stoned or high?:
*Stoned- Indica Body Buzz
*THC level:
*Strong 15-20%
*Flowering Weeks:
*7/8
*Yield:
*400/500
*Harvest Month:
*10
AK strains first started emerging in the mid-1990s. The most well known of the series is AK-47. AK-48 is it's close relative. 
AK-48 is notorious for being an early-finishing indoor strain that produces tough, resilient buds that pack a potent aroma. 
AK-48 has been known to finish in 48 days (hence the name) if everything goes well and the plant is well-maintained AK-48 itself is short, squat, bushy plant and an indica/sativa hybrid. You can really notice AK-48's sativa qualities in the high. 
A great plant to start with for beginners. 
AK-48 can bounce back from a missed feeding or an over-watering. Though it is not recommended. It's also a great strain for more advanced growers due to its potency and high yield. Not known for good tasting buds, AK-48 produces sticky, dense nugs that hold a powerful high. And, sometimes even a contact high.

AK-48-A STEP AHEAD​
​*Plant height:*
Short, Mostly Indica
*Stoned or high?:*
Stoned- Indica Body Buzz
*THC level:*
Strong 15-20%
*Flowering Weeks:*
7/8
*Yield:*
400/500
*Harvest Month:*
10
AK strains first started emerging in the mid-1990s. The most well known of the series is AK-47. AK-48 is it's close relative. 
AK-48 is notorious for being an early-finishing indoor strain that produces tough, resilient buds that pack a potent aroma. 
AK-48 has been known to finish in 48 days (hence the name) if everything goes well and the plant is well-maintained AK-48 itself is short, squat, bushy plant and an indica/sativa hybrid. You can really notice AK-48's sativa qualities in the high. 
A great plant to start with for beginners. 
AK-48 can bounce back from a missed feeding or an over-watering. Though it is not recommended. It's also a great strain for more advanced growers due to its potency and high yield. Not known for good tasting buds, AK-48 produces sticky, dense nugs that hold a powerful high. And, sometimes even a contact high.​ 
AK-48-A STEP AHEAD ​ 
8 from Nirvana Seeds was a pleasure to grow, very simple and it seemed if I ever did mess up with over-feeding or missed a watering because I was away the plant always bounced back with nothing to it. I found it very easy to grow and when something went wrong it was very easy to fix and keep going strong. I would recommend this strain to anyone starting out because of the easiness but yet I would still recommend this strain to some of the most advanced growers because of the potency and yield.

Although the taste wasn't all that great even after properly drying and curing for some time, the high was very awesome. The buds were sticky, and dense. I was very surprised at the high I got from just one of the smaller buds on the lower branches. The taste may not be great but you will not be disappointed with the high and smell of the buds.

The plants tend to stay shorter and more bushy than most I have grown in the past; this is a great feature when limited on space and growing inside, even growing outside I'm sure this would be a great thing to have. I found the yield to be higher with the AK48 than I did other plants that tend to get tall and skinny. The plant is very easy to train and you don't have to worry about stressing it out all that much. I say all in all this plant was a pleasure to grow and didn't let me down in any of the areas except taste.

Ak48 from Nirvana Seeds was a pleasure to grow, very simple and it seemed if I ever did mess up with over-feeding or missed a watering because I was away the plant always bounced back with nothing to it. I found it very easy to grow and when something went wrong it was very easy to fix and keep going strong. I would recommend this strain to anyone starting out because of the easiness but yet I would still recommend this strain to some of the most advanced growers because of the potency and yield.

Although the taste wasn't all that great even after properly drying and curing for some time, the high was very awesome. The buds were sticky, and dense. I was very surprised at the high I got from just one of the smaller buds on the lower branches. The taste may not be great but you will not be disappointed with the high and smell of the buds.

The plants tend to stay shorter and more bushy than most I have grown in the past; this is a great feature when limited on space and growing inside, even growing outside I'm sure this would be a great thing to have. I found the yield to be higher with the AK48 than I did other plants that tend to get tall and skinny. The plant is very easy to train and you don't have to worry about stressing it out all that much. I say all in all this plant was a pleasure to grow and didn't let me down in any of the areas except taste.


----------



## NightTrain (Jan 28, 2007)

theres another thread with the same question...i asked about it to, not to many replies so far...all i know is that its a very early finisher


----------



## warmboe (Jan 28, 2007)

it did say it was a new strain alot like ak47, just better. maybe we are the pioneers.


----------



## Celticman (Jan 28, 2007)

Hre are a couple cut and paste I found on AK-48
>>>
AK strains first started emerging in the mid-1990s. The most well known of the series is AK-47. AK-48 is it's close relative. 
AK-48 is notorious for being an early-finishing indoor strain that produces tough, resilient buds that pack a potent aroma.​ AK-48 has been known to finish in 48 days (hence the name) if everything goes well and the plant is well-maintained AK-48 itself is short, squat, bushy plant and an indica/sativa hybrid. You can really notice AK-48's sativa qualities in the high. 
A great plant to start with for beginners.​ AK-48 can bounce back from a missed feeding or an over-watering. Though it is not recommended. It's also a great strain for more advanced growers due to its potency and high yield. Not known for good tasting buds, AK-48 produces sticky, dense nugs that hold a powerful high. And, sometimes even a contact high.​ AK-48-A STEP AHEAD
<<<

>>>
AK48 is an easy to grow plant of medium height and produces good yields quite quickly. Extremely STRONG odour and smoke. Take extra care for odour control when growing near neighbours. The name was given not out of any idea of violence, but more in association with the one hit wonder that the smoke is. Quality without compromise makes AK-48 from Nirvana Seeds suitable for commercial grows or home use. These plants have a short flowering period for a sativa, producing compact, not too leafy buds that gleam with a coat of resin crystals. Winning SEVEN prizes!! in Cannabis competitions, including second prize for the Best Sativa in the 1999 High Times Cannabis Cup, prove AK-48 is a favourite to smoke as well as to grow.
<<<

>>>
Ak48 from Nirvana Seeds was a pleasure to grow, very simple and it seemed if I ever did mess up with over-feeding or missed a watering because I was away the plant always bounced back with nothing to it. I found it very easy to grow and when something went wrong it was very easy to fix and keep going strong. I would recommend this strain to anyone starting out because of the easiness but yet I would still recommend this strain to some of the most advanced growers because of the potency and yield.

Although the taste wasn't all that great even after properly drying and curing for some time, the high was very awesome. The buds were sticky, and dense. I was very surprised at the high I got from just one of the smaller buds on the lower branches. The taste may not be great but you will not be disappointed with the high and smell of the buds.

The plants tend to stay shorter and more bushy than most I have grown in the past; this is a great feature when limited on space and growing inside, even growing outside I'm sure this would be a great thing to have. I found the yield to be higher with the AK48 than I did other plants that tend to get tall and skinny. The plant is very easy to train and you don't have to worry about stressing it out all that much. I say all in all this plant was a pleasure to grow and didn't let me down in any of the areas except taste.
<<<

I am currently waiting for my AK-48 seeds, I haven't grown any bud PERIOD so I thought this may be a good one to try. Although the odor kinda scares me 

Celticman


----------



## Wavels (Jan 28, 2007)

Nirvana's AK48 is good but, IMHO, Serious Seeds' AK-47 is better...... I get bigger , more potent buds with Serious version. Some of the biggest colas I've ever seen were on Serious Ak-47 outdoors, but it is very prone to mold in my area, because buds are sooo fat. So, I keep her indoors.


----------



## codyzpurehonda (Apr 18, 2007)

yea i got ak on my belt. very alsom shit to grow. ive grown it for 4 years streight. very alsom. if ya grow it make some seeds so you can grow it again.


----------



## pasadenabri (Mar 1, 2008)

I know this is an old post but I guess AK48 is still ahnging in there with new growers. I just ordered AK48 and Bubblelicious for my first grow, I'm so pumped up about it I cant think about anything else. I hope I dont end up out of a job cuz all I can do is think about my cslling from RIU.


----------



## nutty2009 (Nov 19, 2008)

hi i like the sound of that ak-48 so i have just got some lol


----------



## shortybighead (Nov 19, 2008)

i got 2 nirvana ak48 veggin now the one is freakin huge i'm about 4 weeks goin to transplant into 5 gallon pots in 2weeks and then bud i got 2 diffrent one is taller bush and other is a real short bush


----------



## JUNGLEOFEDEN1 (Jan 8, 2009)

i am growing this strain right now and have been for the last few grows!! if you have any questions let me know and i will be more then happy to tell you


----------



## Redbeardâ¢ (Jan 8, 2009)

Go AK-48! I have about 20 beans of this strain and am looking for some info on it too.


----------



## dazz (Jan 8, 2009)

i have grown both and 47 comes out ontop,48 is still a good strain,easy to grow quick finisher,good yeild and looks good too


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 9, 2009)

My friends grow it and it is the best by far of the 3 other strains that they grow. I like it!


----------



## Redbeardâ¢ (Jan 9, 2009)

i think i am going to enjoy the fruits of my labor then...
Im excite!


----------



## hemlockstones (Jan 9, 2009)

grown/growing it
fast, good yeild, POTENT, branchy as shit, bounces back from anything, roots fast, makes GREAT hash... cant complain


----------



## Barako (Jan 9, 2009)

hemlockstones said:


> grown/growing it
> fast, good yeild, POTENT, branchy as shit, bounces back from anything, roots fast, makes GREAT hash... cant complain


 I am growing ak-48 right now...here it is under 400w HPS MG soil


----------



## hemlockstones (Jan 9, 2009)

yep! haha looks familiar 
sweet grow!
+rep


----------



## Redbeardâ¢ (Jan 10, 2009)

I do have a Question tho about it...

How is the smell of the plant when it gets into the flowering stage? I cant have it being way reaky, but if it can be managed then I am not too worried.


----------



## hemlockstones (Jan 10, 2009)

i havnt had too much problem with smell.. but my temps stay around 78
hard for me to describe the smell... smells like DANK weed. a liiiittle skunky, mostly piney,spicey, fresh. a little sweet maybe. 
huffing on the jar right now i kinda smell cedar.. but of coure thats dry cured bud.

it can deff be managed


----------



## Barako (Jan 10, 2009)

hemlockstones said:


> i havnt had too much problem with smell.. but my temps stay around 78
> hard for me to describe the smell... smells like DANK weed. a liiiittle skunky, mostly piney,spicey, fresh. a little sweet maybe.
> huffing on the jar right now i kinda smell cedar.. but of coure thats dry cured bud.
> 
> it can deff be managed


 i agree smells so DANK!


----------



## cookin (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah it smells nice enough but don't worry its not one of those ridiculously smelly strains, its pretty potent hope you all enjoy


----------



## treehealers (Jan 17, 2009)

JUNGLEOFEDEN1 said:


> i am growing this strain right now and have been for the last few grows!! if you have any questions let me know and i will be more then happy to tell you


Hi!

I noticed that you so graciously put yourself out there for questions about growing AK 48 and I really appreciate that!

I am about to buy some seeds and I already have an aerogarden, so the first question is:

1. What light, in addition to the lights that already come with it, should I buy? The lights it comes with are an unknown combo of red and blue and give out 26W each and there is 2.

2. What nutrients and how often should I administer for seeds, germination and flowering?

3. Where should I put the fan, how far away from the plant?

Thanks!! Much appreciated!!

Blessings!


----------



## Redbeardâ¢ (Jan 19, 2009)

treehealers said:


> Hi!
> 
> I noticed that you so graciously put yourself out there for questions about growing AK 48 and I really appreciate that!
> 
> ...



Ok... I see your Questions have been here for a few days so I will try and answer.

Lights... well if you have an aerogarden, I believe they have CFL's inside to begin with, and since it is covered from the top... get a couple more daylight CFL bulbs. They are low on heat, and power consumption. and are right for Vegging and the limited space you have... try a couple more 26s.

on the nutrients, wait until they are a bit older (3 to 4 weeks old)... try a 10-10-10 strength nute at like 1/4 to 1/2 dose amount to begin with. Do not add nutrients until about 3 to 4 weeks.

A small fan will be suitable for vegging to strengthen the stems, and circulate air.
but when you flower, you will need to up your game with some more light.

If that means you are continuing a CFL grow, For Flowering, a ton of soft white light should replace your Daylight CFL's, and it would be preferable to have at least 150w for one plant (at least 6 of those 26w Daylight CFL bulbs to a plant) 
You can keep the CFL's at 1 1/2 inch away from your plants, this will probably not cause heat stress if you have your small fan running over them. With the CFL's you can place them around your plant for optimal growth... With the CFL's, if used right can give the grower allot of control on how the plant grows. Ex... height of plant...

Or when you go to flower... if you have a small amount of plants (I would say 4 or less) Go for the 150w HPS, that would aid in packing on the weight to those plants instead of having an array of CFL's floating around. the cost for you may be worth looking into both options...

Also, if the grow you are doing differs in numbers, and medium ( I assumed it was a hydro grow)... then this information will need to be tweaked to fit your grow.

Good Luck


----------



## Kush28 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am germinating 10 of these right now. Anyone who has grown this strain, let us know your observations!


----------



## Redbeardâ¢ (Jan 22, 2009)

i think we are all waiting for someone to pioneer these seeds.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 23, 2009)

My friends grow it. It looks, tastes and smells very good and gets you good and stoned. It takes about 60-65 days though, not 48 days.... its good. It always comes out better than the white widow and trainwreck they grow


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Feb 13, 2009)

Mmmm... AK-48


----------



## Redbeardâ¢ (Feb 13, 2009)

GreenphoeniX said:


> Mmmm... AK-48



looks like the dangus!!!


----------



## hemlockstones (Feb 14, 2009)

shitty camera phone pic... 12 AK48 under a 400w+ T5 High output
about a week to go...


----------



## Darrens (Feb 15, 2009)

Great strain. It grows quickly, definitely not done in 48 days, like the other dude said, probably like 60 days give or take.

It's really potent, has a unique taste, and smells very tasty. It gets me good and baked for a good while off of just a bong rip or two. I have grown it twice now and am currently working on a perpetual grow with it. It stays relatively short, and has a high flower to leaf ratio, at least mine did. All of the seeds I did were pretty much the same phenotype, they all grew relatively the same, one of them had a lot tighter buds than the other. The last one I let go a little longer, 12/12 from seed and I ended up pulling 2.5 ounces from a 15" plant. Hard to believe. I'll try and find the pictures I had of it right before I chopped it. Definitely would recommend it to anybody, especially a new grower, it was really strong and it held up to any mistakes I made. You can feed like living crap out of it and it eats it like a champ. Overall I liked this strain and AM currently growing it again for my in progress perpetual grow operation.


----------



## Ghost420 (Mar 23, 2009)

i am growing it right now check out some pics on page 3 of my journal


----------



## grateful123 (May 9, 2009)

hey GHOST im really looking into buying the seeds within the next week and planting it outdoors
i dont really know much about growing so i was hoping you could give me some pointers on what to do for an outside grow


----------



## 2plezdaworld (May 10, 2009)

i bought ak48 from nirvana seed all female i got 3 started and waiting to see the yield from it hopefully i can grow enough to pay for my house


----------



## dannyking (Jun 2, 2009)

2plezdaworld said:


> i bought ak48 from nirvana seed all female i got 3 started and waiting to see the yield from it hopefully i can grow enough to pay for my house


Man your going to have to veg em for about 5 years if you want to pay for a house with 3 plants. Or maybe you've got a tiny house??


And Darrens, can I ask what sort of lighting you used on your plants.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah good luck buying a house with 3 AK plants. Maybe it will cover one mortgage payment?


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jun 5, 2009)

So would you guys say that this is a strain that I could grow in a pc hydro box that's 20 inches tall with 4 26w CFL's? What light cycle would you guys recommend for the veg stage?


----------



## 2plezdaworld (Jun 9, 2009)

man i took 3 plants and made 10 clones huh yeah i will get enough for a house lol if you all thought 3 plants for a house no just enough to make more plants and mine is just about ready the 3 that is the clones are doing great hopefully b4 november i can have enough dried out to pay for the house yeah it is a small house and they are cheap where im from later peps


----------



## Anjinsan (Jun 12, 2009)

On day 15 with veg of mine...so far so good. Healthy, strong and green. Anyone top this strain to get multiple colas?


----------



## AdamBlas (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm also interested to know if anyone has topped it to increase yield. I've got 3 seedlings of AK-48 from nirvana(all females) going right now.


----------



## plantsinpants (Aug 12, 2009)

2plezdaworld said:


> man i took 3 plants and made 10 clones huh yeah i will get enough for a house lol if you all thought 3 plants for a house no just enough to make more plants and mine is just about ready the 3 that is the clones are doing great hopefully b4 november i can have enough dried out to pay for the house yeah it is a small house and they are cheap where im from later peps


a house with 10 plants?? where do you live?

i would have trouble buying a moped with 10 ak's


----------



## Hassan (Sep 20, 2009)

curious about any info on heat resistance for this strain. One of my seedlings appears to be suffering from heat stress with temp around 81.


----------



## growlegal (Sep 20, 2009)

No more heat resistant than any other strain.
Can't you just reduce the temps?


----------



## Hassan (Sep 20, 2009)

working on it now, but I've grown about 4 different strains under the same conditions with no problems. At this point I'm more concerned with identifying the problem so am asking if anyone has experienced heat issues


----------



## ol hippy (Oct 15, 2009)

Glad I checked out this thread, I just ordered a pack of ak48 and should be starting them on the full moon coming up....


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Oct 31, 2009)

Hassan said:


> working on it now, but I've grown about 4 different strains under the same conditions with no problems. At this point I'm more concerned with identifying the problem so am asking if anyone has experienced heat issues


I just started with Nirvanas AK 48 about 2 weeks ago. I grow hydro and I had a pot open up, due to 1 seed not sprouting, so I put in one of the fresh new AK48 seeds I had just gotten the day before. It's 4" tall now, but it looks way over nuted and doesn't have much of a root base. Everyone posted here they are easy to grow but the others look much heathier..After reading all the posts of how great this strain is, I hope it makes it. I wanna taste.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm at 14 days veg with my AK-48 grow: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/257646-nirvana-ak-48-600-watt.html


----------



## Hassan (Nov 4, 2009)

my troubled seedling died but I have since started a few more that are doing nicely. After that first one its been a pretty easy grow although I had one hermie out on me. Stronger smelling than I expected. Looking forward to harvest, lots of trichs all over


----------



## JokerWolfe (Jan 15, 2010)

i just wanna know the price for AK-48 in American dollars... they say they ship to US but dont have it in American money... i am new and experimenting with seeds and then would like some of these. any help toward a price guide toward this stuff from Nirvana would help unless others have a different recommendation.


----------



## Forest G. (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm still waiting to hear wether or not to top this strain or not? better to top AK48 or not? I would think not since it's short but a definite would be nice and someone who knows from experience + rep for anyone who can answer.


----------



## Kcannabis (Jan 15, 2010)

i am also interested in info about topping this strain. I have 4 Nirvana AK48's that are 3 weeks old as well as 6 other plants of 3 different strains (2 of each.) Out of the 4 strains, the AK48's are growing the fastest and look the healthiest! I am about ready to top some though and wondering which ones to top or not to top... I'm not even sure if I want to top any of them. I want to hear more about the AK48...


----------



## seasmoke (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm growing Ak48. They've been vegging for 2 months and have 2 more weeks before I flip them. I topped all 10 of them and they topped well, preflowers showed 2 males. They are about 24-26 inches tall, nice growth, I hope to yield high.


----------



## smerfo (Apr 25, 2010)

It seems that everyone is talking about how they would be indoors.
How would ak-48 be outdoors? what is the approxomate height and how when would you be able to harvest (northern hemisphere)


----------



## OldManPot (May 11, 2010)

dont know myself, but im gonna find out as ive got to pick up 2 AK-48's tomorrow


----------



## OldManPot (May 12, 2010)

got mine today along with 2 AK48 males. gonna make some seeds.

one thing i noticed though, alot of you must have very limited grow space cause it always looks like in most of the plant pix i see on here, the plants flowering always look pretty small to me. i veg my plants about 3x bigger than most of the ones ive seen budding with short times to go! i recently did the smallest flowering ive ever done, and the plants finished at 6ft.


----------



## 123petey999 (Jun 29, 2010)

great thread iv just orderd 20 Ak48 fems im guna do 16 in a wilma 16pot drip feeder in coco as a S.O.G from seeds and was wonderin how long should i veg them for? any input would be great thanks


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jun 29, 2010)

I too just ordered the AK48 strain from over at Nirvana. Never grown the AK strain.. but there's a first for everything. Plus, everything I've read about AK48 has been good. The strain puts out hardy dense buds.. with a special taste and smell. Can't wait until I get my beans! 

I only order feminized seeds.. as to lower the chances of having males. I want buds.. not seeds.  Now if I were wanting to breed my own strain.. sure I could use a male or two.. but right now I'm only interested in producing buds for my personal enjoyment. 

I have my last Nirvana 'ice' lady going now.. was my last seed from the feminized 5pack I ordered from them. She's doing great too.. I figure about the time my AK beans get here.. it should be time to start sexing/flowering my last 'ice' plant. 

Anyhow.. good luck to all of you's!

peace.


----------



## 17khgp (Jul 2, 2010)

What are the genetics of AK48? the genetics are left blank at Attitude.

I'm another one looking for seeds to buy once and then grow bunches of seeds for future growing. The info has been confusing though on this plant. The high is usually described as having much of the sativa effect but most on here say they get stoned. Is this plant brand new? Seems everybody is growing it but most haven't smoked it. This plant is very cheap from Attitude though ($28 for ten seeds regular.) so I will give it a try.


----------



## 17khgp (Jul 2, 2010)

Indica 65 / Sativa 35 
Origins - Ice (f) x Jock Horror (m) 
Flowering - 49-63 days 
Harvest - Late October 





Since the mid 1990's "AK" strains have been increasingly popular. The Nirvana AK-48 is a strong early finishing version. Its Ice mother has ancestors of Afghani, Skunk, Northern Lights and Shiva stock. An intense selection process drawing from thousands of plants was used to find this special mother. Ice flowers are richly covered in trichomes and have a dense consistency. She has a high flower-to-leaf ratio, with buds forming along her main branches. The father is Jock Horror, a three-way hybrid that combines genetics from Northern Lights, Skunk, and Haze. The Jock Horror is a heavy resin producer and an early finisher with a unique fresh flavor and a potent upbeat buzz.

From these parents, the AK-48 has retained a fast finish, producing hard buds that have an exceptional and penetrating aroma. Although she is a mix if indica and sativa with a slight indica dominance genetically, AK-48 retains key sativa qualities in her high. AK-48 finishes in as early as 7 weeks if conditions are perfect, but otherwise may take as long as 9 weeks to finish.

This variety is optimally grown indoors using a soil medium and organic fertilizers to get the best flavor, although her flavor is considered secondary to her punchy buzz and fast grow time. She is great for sea-of-green style gardens. Nirvana recommends planting 16 plants per square meter, then pruning each plant to only 6 branches and the top in order to optimize the size and bud consistency throughout the crop. AK-48 is a medium-sized plant that will double in height if flowering is induced at 20 inches. The leaves on this plant are small, somewhat thin, and delicate. Outdoors, it is particularly suitable for climates such as Spain, where it finishes in October. Overall, this plant is hardy yet manageable, bouncing back well from minor stresses. For this reason, it is a good choice for a beginner who likes a buzz with a slow onset and a strong kick once it takes effect. 

found the answer!!


----------



## tingpoon (Jul 2, 2010)

i tried this strain and loved it.




couldn't believe a weed that good flowered in only 48 days


----------



## ndzbnln (Jul 23, 2010)

i ordered some seeds from nirvana too got two bushy ladies closet grow here the link

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/351165-2-weeks-5-days-flowering.html


----------



## tingpoon (Jul 23, 2010)

smerfo said:


> It seems that everyone is talking about how they would be indoors.
> How would ak-48 be outdoors? what is the approxomate height and how when would you be able to harvest (northern hemisphere)


i know the ak48 harvests in october and based on the flowering in a perfect world you want it to begin flowering no later than the first week of september.




you know depending on your location in the hemispher though, the plan jumps into flowering when it is no longer getting at least 14 hours of light.


----------



## HarryCarey (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm about two weeks from harvest looks great, topped for 4 main colas, got 6 nice dense tops


----------



## Sensimillie (Aug 3, 2010)

Ak-48 from Nirvana seeds was my first and second grow. First grow was indoor hydro under 400w HPS, GH nutes. Water cured. Tasted like crap and harsh as hell, didn't burn well either. Buzz was cerebral and not terribly potent. 

Second grow was indoors using Foxfarm ocean forest medium and FF nutes. Vegged in 400w MH and flowered in 400w HPS. Dry cure still did not improve taste much. Potency was still lacking, but a little better than first time. Could totally wake and bake and carry on at work. 

Admittedly, the mediocre success to my grows could be due to my inexperience, but I got to tell you, I followed directions and plants always looked healthy up until they were flushed out before cutting down.

I want to try a third indoor grow. May be a waste of good money, but I have to try. Gonna get some Jack Herrer beans from Sensi Seeds. Gonna take a stab at scrogging.


----------



## damo319 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've got 2 nice AK-48s growing outside right now. They started out in poor lighting, but when I moved them to a better spot they exploded. Both have been topped, the taller one is over 4 feet now and the shorter one is over 3 feet and catching up. Both have shown female, and I can't wait to see how much bigger they get once they really start flowering.


----------



## pmpknhd79 (Aug 27, 2010)

just wanted to show some pictures of my AK48 plant. 

i grow with 400w hps - coco - ebb&flo - CO2.

the photos were taken on the 44th day of flower. today is day 49 flower and has swolen and gotten darker. plan to harvest september 1st.


----------



## HarryCarey (Sep 15, 2010)

^ nice thats almost identical to mine I ended up letting mine go 59 days if I could upload a pic I would. Has anyone grown out the more indica pheno of this? I started two and one was sativa like and the other was way more indica but after I top them I like to lst the 4 main branches down and I accidently pulled to hard on the indica and pulled a branch off and it never recovered but it smelled way better even when they were only about 3 weeks old when the incident occured


----------



## Bongman (Oct 16, 2010)

Darrens said:


> Great strain. It grows quickly, definitely not done in 48 days, like the other dude said, probably like 60 days give or take.
> 
> It's really potent, has a unique taste, and smells very tasty. It gets me good and baked for a good while off of just a bong rip or two. I have grown it twice now and am currently working on a perpetual grow with it. It stays relatively short, and has a high flower to leaf ratio, at least mine did. All of the seeds I did were pretty much the same phenotype, they all grew relatively the same, one of them had a lot tighter buds than the other. The last one I let go a little longer, 12/12 from seed and I ended up pulling 2.5 ounces from a 15" plant. Hard to believe. I'll try and find the pictures I had of it right before I chopped it. Definitely would recommend it to anybody, especially a new grower, it was really strong and it held up to any mistakes I made. You can feed like living crap out of it and it eats it like a champ. Overall I liked this strain and AM currently growing it again for my in progress perpetual grow operation.


Good to hear. I'm about to have it in perpetual growth too, and SOG.


----------



## marcus welbourn (Dec 18, 2010)

NightTrain said:


> theres another thread with the same question...i asked about it to, not to many replies so far...all i know is that its a very early finisher


ive just harvested mine,it was a fem from nirvana and it was huge and the buds massive especially the cola,it was 1.2m lall,buds r soaked in triches and stinks to high heaven,the smoke isnt the best but what a buzz,starts of bodily then creeps up on you and you know about it and it is really easy to grow and very resiliant


----------



## ilikeweed12 (Jun 27, 2011)

sorry for bumping an old thread but, anyone still growing this strain? i just ordered some from nirvana.


----------



## Buddingbishop (Jul 29, 2011)

This is my third grow and this strain is by far the fastest vegging, I can't wait to see it in flower


----------



## grokillaz (Jul 30, 2011)

I got to smoke some a couple years back. Wasn't that good but it coulda been a bunk pheno.


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 30, 2011)

I think the problem lies with people harvesting it too early. Ignore the 48 days thing, just harvest it when its ready on the trics and "looks ready" overall.


----------



## stonemalone (Sep 4, 2011)

gonna be starting 2 ak48 seeds tommorow in a wardrobe under some 30w cfl bulbs


----------



## stonemalone (Sep 5, 2011)

how big roughly did your plants get? what was the yield like aswell?


----------



## bduals207 (Sep 10, 2011)

@STONEMALONE i will also be starting some in a week so if you want to compare to under a 400hps and 800watts cfl let me know and ill post some side bys with you


----------



## willhmx04 (Apr 12, 2012)

Growing a couple ak48 right now. Im not going to go by the 45-50 day harvest. Im going to let this thing get 30-40% amber before harvesting. they are 4 days into the switch. One grew tall 22" the other stayed short 13". I topped and LST'd while they were in veg. They stayed in veg from feb.1(germinated from seed) to April 9. Had some issues the first 10 days or so. Then had recent issue with too much calcium in my water and was locking out my Mg and K. So without the set backs could have been bigger. But here they are:
The taller pheno.
The 13" pheno.


----------



## memeandsammy (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice Tits and did i say


----------

